# Stem Wedge Orientation



## wrongway (Apr 3, 2014)

I am working on my wife's 1964 Huffy Sportsman. I had a difficult time getting the stem out and had the bike upside down on the stand when, after significant hammering......on most everything, the stem came out and the wedge fell to the floor. Can anyone recall which direction it goes back?  Thanks!


----------



## jkent (Apr 3, 2014)

You need to flip the wedge over from what it is in the picture. Fat end needs to be on the bottom.
But from the looks of the condition of the wedge, If it was me I would try to find a replacement.
That wedge looks like t has been wedged to tight and there for compromising the way it is suppose to work.
JKent


----------



## Ranger Dan (Apr 3, 2014)

The _other_ way, it would appear to me.  (Tapered edge on the inside, keys on the outside.)


----------



## wrongway (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks guys! Where would I get a new one?


----------



## jkent (Apr 3, 2014)

I may have a new wedge. I'll check and get back to you.
JKent


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 4, 2014)

I would not think that the wedge is bad. I would clean and grease the inside of the fork, grease the threads on the bolt as well as the underside of the bolt's head, reinstall the stem. It should tighten up and be A OK.


----------

